# ترانس الالكترني اللمبة النيون



## ahmedznzn (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ا*لسلام عليكم لو سمحتم انا عايز شرح لدائرة الالكترونية و معرفة الاعطال الشائعة وكيفية حلها لترانس وارجو سرعة الرد ........... شكراُ*


----------

